# Website subdirectories



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it possible for a web visitor (essentially a stranger) view all of the subdirectory folders under a domain? 
I have a lot of unused web space that I was thinking about using to back up personal documents. If I have no links to the directory folder that I create, how would a search engine "know" about it? It would be private wouldn't it?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

yes it is possible, especially if you do not have a index file in it.

in your web hosts control panel, vdeck, cpanel or whatever it is called you should be able to setup a secured and private folder. However, IMO, if it is personal stuff, you may want to encrypt it before storing.

you can also insert a .htacess file to secure but someone else will have to help with that.


----------



## TotalPC (Feb 1, 2011)

if you want to upload personal documents, put them above public_html, outside of the web accessible area.

what kind of web server is it hosted on


----------



## Eliseo (Feb 7, 2011)

TotalPC said:


> if you want to upload personal documents, put them above public_html, outside of the web accessible area.
> 
> what kind of web server is it hosted on


Yes this option seems good in this case...
Actually, I've built my site using web builders and using free hosting services of web host... I'm new to web designing and learning HTML from online tutorials... But the problem in free hosting is the you can use PHP scrips to secure your files...


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

There are a few ways to do that. As the above suggests you can create a folder for these files and not have an index file, you can password protect them, and you can add a robot.txt file and exclude them from being searched and indexed. However, I think if you followed suggestion 1, they wouldn't be found anyway by the robots.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I used to put personal files on my web space, but it's more of a hassle than anything because have to sync them up between your web space and your computer(s) whenever a change is necessary. I started using Dropbox for syncing documents long ago so I could sync my documents (lots of space, so this includes all of my web design stuff) with multiple computers, my iPhone (which I don't really use but it's a nice-to-have thing), and it backs up on their server ("to the cloud" if you're into buzz words, hah).

I would definitely suggest it:
http://db.tt/5OyNrcn

_(Full disclosure: while this is indeed a referral link, signing up with it adds 250 MB to your 2 GB free account, as well as mine)_


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

How much do they charge? I'm interested. How much space do you get?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If you can't password protect your subdomains then the easiest route would be to just store things on your server using FTP.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

-WOLF- said:


> If you can't password protect your subdomains then the easiest route would be to just store things on your server using FTP.


way to grave rob a thread with *mcorton* in it 

ruined my night 

@OP, if it is still a problem i can help. If you go into your control panel on your domain you should be able to set access restrictions similar to what you would on a local server (Ghosting files)


----------

